# Star Ocean: Till The End of Time (SPOILERS)



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 9, 2012)

So this was my first foray into the SO series. I've been hearing about these games from my fellow JRPG enthusiasts for years but I finally decided to give 'em a try.

So what were my thoughts on the game? ....that's a tough one to nail down. First I suppose I should mention that I played the game on Earth (Easy) difficulty. I've never played an Action RPG and I had no idea if I'd be any good at it so I decided to be a pussy. 

I rather liked the hectic and fast-paced combat for the most part. The major problem I had with it was MP 0 is instant KO. I just don't get that. Why would your MP going to zero make you die? It's just super irritating since the one healing spell in the game only recovers HP so I needed to have a bunch of MP restorative items + the accessory that slowly regens your MP in order to stay alive.

I also had some real problems with the AI freaking out. Like if I set Cliff to Focus Your Attack or whatever he'd just run off in the wrong diection and not attack any of the enemies.

Even with all this I did enjoy battles a lot. No, the things about the gameplay that infuriated me are....

1. STOP. THE. FUCKING. BACKTRACKING.

What the hell is this, Resident Evil? I'm used to maybe returning to dungeons for optional shit but who's bright idea was it to make you go through a dungeon then go all the way back out again? How about traveling through the stupid ass dragon mountain dungeon only to be told you had to go all the way back to the Aqueducts to get  Glowstone? 

Then there's the Aprisforsaken Shrine of Kaddan. I can only assume the level designer was obscenely proud with his creation which was why they made you go through it four fucking times. I mean it was a nice dungeon, cool music and layout and stuff, but come on. It's like they were trying to abort any attempt at atmosphere.

And the other problem....
2. Underleveled Party Members

What the fuck. I was at like Level 40 when I finally got control of Peppita and Sophia again. They were Level 1. I spent hours grinding them up to decent levels. I eventually just gave up on Sophia and settled for my preferred party of Cliff, Nel and Peppita.\

Oh yeah and can't forget them giving you Mirage to control. Why? Who knows. She was pathetically underleveled too.

So with gameplay out of the way, onto the plot.

Yes I kinda had the plot twist spoiled for me. I actually misunderstood it however and figured the video game simulation was all in Fayt's head, not that Fayt himself was a video game character 

But I'm getting ahead of myself. The first disc of Star Ocean 3 honestly bored me to tears for the most part. Oh there were some good parts but mostly it was just a very typical "there's an Evil Empire of Evil so better stop them" which doesn't exactly enthrall me. 

No, the game only really started to pick up when they left Elichoor. The stuff with the Creator, Executioner and 4D Space was easily the highlight of the game as far as the story goes. It's actually a pretty fascinating concept that I enjoyed mulling over. You had the giant, angelic Executioners serving "The Creator" and it all just invokes a very impressive and mystical image.  People even contemplate just giving into the will of this Supreme Being.

Then you learn The Creator is just some dude.  Letting him kill you be like submitting to the divine rule of Bill Gates.

Anywho, this game's plot isn't anything to write home about and it's not exactly helped by the presentation. The huge gaps of dead space were really unsettling, as were some of the faces. 

I also found the sudden turn of Airyglyph from deadly foe to ally very jarring. I get the impression they were trying to pass off most of the kingdom's cruel actions to Vox but the fact is that the king still had say-so in all the deaths that occurred . Having him and the queen just be old chums is very peculiar.

Whatever problems the overall plot had, I liked about half of the cast.  Fayt was unremarkable but that's not a bad thing since a lot of JRPG hereos are remarkable in how awful they are. 
Cliff was voiced by Dave Wittenberg doing the most awesome "I AM A MAN" voice ever and I just really loved his character in general. Hope he got with Mirage. 
 In addition to him there was Peppita, voiced by Sherry Lynn AKA Sasami AKA MOMO. That was a very pleasant surprise for me when I first ran into her at the start of the game. Shame you wouldn't see her again for like 25+ hours....

I think the real standout character however is Nel. Wendee Lee did an amazing job voicing her but in terms of actual character, I just really liked her personality. She was a strong, polite and tough soldier who did everything possible for her country. Nevertheless she had a softer sidea which you saw with Clair. 
I just wish the game had focused more on her reactions to going into space. I also wish the game had gone more into detail about her faith after all this. Does she still believe in Apris? I was seriously wondering that ever since the reveal. 

I get the feeling Maria was supposed to be the female lead but fuck her. When she came into my party she was absolute garbage and I didn't feel like leveling her up. What's more, she seemed like a total bitch in most cutscenes. I was honestly expecting her to end up trying to kill Fayt's dad.

Roger and the others were just kinda there. I don't care if Albel is voiced by Crispin Freeman, they pushed him on me for some really shitty dungeon and that's it. his character did not itnerest me at all.

Oh and finally the composer of this game, Sakuraba, was introduced to me via Baten Kaitos. That game had a much better soundtrack but SO3 still had several gems.

My favorites:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jackk (Jun 9, 2012)

I played this game many years ago when it first came out. I really liked it overall. 

Also, the main character was a milkshake lover just like me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 10, 2012)

You know I can honestly say that, while the game was very frustrating and boring at times, I did not end up hating it like I did FFXIII.

I will probably keep the game and play it again. If I actually make use of the Invention stuff, I might not suck so much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't see how the backtracking can bother you when you can run past most of the monsters in the game.
Did you play the directors cut?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 11, 2012)

I think so. I think i remember reading you can only play as Mirage in the Director's Cut and she definitely joined my party.

As for being able to run passed most of the monsters, that's true. It just means running back is even more a pointless waste of time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think so. I think i remember reading you can only play as Mirage in the Director's Cut and she definitely joined my party.



Nah.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 11, 2012)

So did it seem like Nel and Clair were a little more than ""just friends" to anyone else?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

I love this game. Glad you overall enjoyed it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

I wanna play this again.

Kinda.


----------



## RAGE platti (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2014)

I still need to play SO2. Hopefully I can get to it in the next few months after I get a PS3 and stuff and FFXHD.


Also looking back i was entirely too kind to SO3. This game is garbage and should be avoided at all costs. And no, i was absolutely wrong about the voice-acting. It is beyond terrible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

> I was at like Level 40 when I finally got control of Peppita and Sophia again. They were Level 1. I spent hours grinding them up to decent levels.


I forgot to say something before.
You're doing it wrong


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2014)

One of the worst endings to a video game ever.


----------



## eHav (Jan 3, 2014)

one of the single player games i played the most ever. it was fun but was a bit of a chore when i had to lvl them to 255 so i could beat the final boss. and it still took me forever. ofc back then i had no idea on how to properly craft decent stuff, so freya was a pain in the ass


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

tl;dr

good game


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2014)

MP Death/10 is my score.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 3, 2014)

This game was good. It had a great battle system and a broken crafting system. I never properly finished it (like most Tri-Ace games, they like to make grindfests), but I had lots of fun. In terms of story, i've played worse.


----------



## RAGE platti (Jan 3, 2014)

I never touched it because of so many people being negative. Apparently its still worse than So2.

Anyone played Last hope? I almost wanted to get a console just for that


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2014)

I have. I liked it a lot. Dunno if it's worth getting a PS3 or 360 just for that though, as it's a very love it or hate it kind of game.


----------

